
Removing Image Artifacts in C# with OpenCV - jerleth
https://lostindetails.com/articles/Image-Artifact-removal-in-CSharp
======
coding123
Not that the C# isn't important here, but it's getting more and more important
to be able to handle computer vision related tasks as part of a solution.
Badge scanning, face scanning, orientation detection, etc... It's no longer
feasible to write software that is a front end to a database (the twitters and
the messaging apps of the world). We need to go beyond that and have something
really capable. If Google Wallet now requests you to just place your credit
card under the phone's camera - then that's the minimum expectation you're
going to need going in front of VCs. They want that. Even if it's small -
something way cool, cuts the competition out immediately. Cool sells.

~~~
dralley
Yeah, OpenCV is a C++ library with bindings for Python, Java, Rust, C#, etc.
C# isn't really the important bit here.

OpenCV is a neat library though. I used it to do some quick and dirty
measurements + sprite generation on a couple of hundred shark teeth for a
group project in school. We made an educational virtual fossil dig website.

[https://github.com/dralley/shark_tooth_data_collector](https://github.com/dralley/shark_tooth_data_collector)

------
Ididntdothis
Does anybody know how good and up to date the C# wrapper is? I often find that
the C# bindings are second or third class citizens in open source libraries
that are either buggy or way behind. Saw this with Lucene and quite a few
others.

~~~
jerleth
Article Author here, you are totally on point: The wrapper is done by one
contributor mainly
[https://github.com/shimat/opencvsharp/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/shimat/opencvsharp/graphs/contributors)

It works, but has it's problem, like memory leaks if you forget to dispose the
objects and an upgrade to a newer version had a bug in it's ubuntu binaries
that any simple test would have caught.

There is a higher quality commercial wrapper that is only free for gpl'ed
solutions.

Which is what I see with some projects, even though the software itself is
free, the c# wrapper done by a third party costs money which makes me loathe
to use it, as it hinders reuse.

Take care, Martin

